# looking for an ethernet AND usb storage expansion hub adapter?



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

So, I'm looking for a usb-c hub adapter for my TiVo stream 4K that will allow me to hook up a wired ethernet connection and usb storage expansion. any suggestions?


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

buscuitboy said:


> So, I'm looking for a usb-c hub adapter for my TiVo stream 4K that will allow me to hook up a wired ethernet connection and usb storage expansion. any suggestions?


Get one of these:

https://amazon.com/dp/B01N1X28F1/re...abc_KY77DTWVNSVMXX23NAZR?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

It connects Ethernet (and power) thru the TS4K's micro USB port leaving the USB C port free for a storage drive. You can just use a thumb drive with a USB C adapter.

USB C hubs are very expensive, you can get everything above for around $30.


----------



## Ostrasized Logicist (Jun 29, 2021)

buscuitboy said:


> So, I'm looking for a usb-c hub adapter for my TiVo stream 4K that will allow me to hook up a wired ethernet connection and usb storage expansion. any suggestions?


I did some testing and TS4K does not like ethernet connection on a hub. When you have the ethernet connection on (or as part of) a hub the TS4K will not recognize it on restart. It works fine with OTG cable on the micro usb port or plugged directly into the USB-C port by itself. But, if it is on a hub, you have to unplug and plug the ethernet connection back in to get the TS4K to recognize it. So my recommendation would be to use an OTG cable for the ethernet connection on the micro usb port (or the all in one solution linked above) and get a hub without ethernet for the usb-c port.


----------

